# Service Circular for wheel alignment



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Number VWA-04-12, dated May 4, 2004.
Picked up a copy of this at my dealer today. Covers VINS to 4D025443. 
Warranty repair. VW will pay for a one-time wheel alignment and for vehicles with premature tire wear, for *front tires only*. Will also be reimbursed as consequential damage if applicable.


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Thanks! I'll demand a reimbursement... I have been trying to make them pay for an alignment done April 28th. The alignment measures were completely off, but since I did not have unusual tire wear (my car had 5K only), they refused to pay. Go figure! I should wait until my tires are gone before doing the alignment? Then it will be much more expensive for them! But with this circular I think I'll be able to win this battle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (treglvr)*

Here is the pdf: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/download.php?id=2979 


_Modified by spockcat at 6:43 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Thanks for the post! I've never seen that circular!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (SERVICEMANGLER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SERVICEMANGLER* »_Thanks for the post! I've never seen that circular!!!!









Yeah, I guess things have to work their way from East to West and from North to South.


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Actually VW is a little slow to let dealers have information - often I hear about something from a customer before I get any info. I don't understand why all car companies are so slow. They say it is a legal matter - but if info is released - we should get that info in a timely fashion! Lexus, Toyota, Porsche, and BMW were all the same way! A fax or e-mail from Auburn Hills shouldn't take but nanoseconds to reach every dealer in the US!


----------



## DakotaTouareg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*








front tires only
I wonder how they'll handle situations like my wife's where the first recommendation was to rotate the tires. Now all four have premature wear.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (DakotaTouareg)*

So, you have four front tires, right? Seems the service history should prove this point for you. How's your relationship with the service manager? If you are on good terms I would bet he would go to bat for you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (DakotaTouareg)*

I am getting 4 new tires but have to pay for 1 due to the fact that I have pretty high mileage (16.5k). This is a reasonable compromise if you ask me. But the uneven wear didn't really show up until about 13k, well after I rotated, so the rear tires are evenly worn.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

I switched to the 19" right after my first oil change. So I didnt really notice the uneven tire wear. However, I am going to claim my free alignment!


----------



## Voorherf (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (4x4s)*

I rotated at 5,000 and 10,000 miles (at VW dealers) so I have 4 front tires. Have 14,000 now and the inside wear is just starting to be very noticeable once pointed out. All 4 look almost identical. Probably would be worse except a lot of my miles were long distance trips (Denver, Miami). The Dunlop dealer said local driving is much harder on tires than long distance trips. My dealer will inspect May 18. He says he doesn't have the equipment to do a Touareg alignment. Will be interesting to see how this gets resolved. I called the Porsche dealer down the street from the VW dealer and he says he will be happy to do an alignment on the Touareg.
I would very much like to know if others with the toe out problem have noticed tire noise level going up as the tires wear.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Got the car back today. 4 new tires, paid for 1 at $225 (about $50 more than Tire Rack would charge for this tire). Car's front toe was out of spec on both front wheels. Not a lot but enough to cause tire wear. Also needed a camber adjustment on the left rear. 
I've only had it up to 60 mph so far but the tires seem much smoother too.


----------



## elderlyguy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Three weeks ago at 7K miles I replaced the stock 18" Contis with 20" - like yours except I went with the AT Magnum. Last night I looked closely at the 18's and they are all down to about 9/32 and the wear appears even. Questions:
Did you notice any wear problems at around 7K?
Do you think I should put the 18's back on to get the alignment?
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (elderlyguy)*

At 7k, I already had noticeable wear.


----------



## Voorherf (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Spock,
What tires did you end up with? Same as you originally had? Would they let you change if you wanted to?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (Voorherf)*

Same tires, Conti 4x4 contact. They weren't inclined to let me pick and choose although they asked me what tires I had on the car over the phone and I could have lied to them.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Got the car back today. 4 new tires, paid for 1 at $225 (about $50 more than Tire Rack would charge for this tire). Car's front toe was out of spec on both front wheels. Not a lot but enough to cause tire wear. Also needed a camber adjustment on the left rear. 
I've only had it up to 60 mph so far but the tires seem much smoother too.

Hi SpockCat -
I'm bringing my Touareg in to the dealer Wednesday to have the alignment checked/adjusted. I had 2 problems, slight vehicle pull to the right and feathering of the front tires along the edges. Back tires were perfect.
As I recall, you had your vehicle aligned at sport riding height. Yes? Do you remember what the final measurements were for the alignment? I've seen the printout that gives the ranges for Toe-in, Camber, Caster, etc. I'm interested if you have the exact readings once your alignment was done?
The reason that I ask is that I'm going to request that the dealer call me once the pre-adjustment alignment measurements are taken on my vehicle. I'd like to see exactly what they are and then request some specific values within the allowable range. Specifically, I'm going to request the following:
*Camber*
Right Front: -30' (maximum negative camber)
Left Front: -15' (15' less negative camber than right)
*Caster*
Right Front: +9 degrees 5' (maximum positive caster)
Left Front: +8 degrees 50' (15' less positive caster than right)
All other measurements exactly to spec.
I hope this will eliminate the feathering of the front tires and help keep the car tracking straight on a majority of roads. I might alter my request depending on the pre-adjustment values...and maybe what you tell me were your final measurements and satisfaction.


_Modified by leebo at 8:16 PM 5-24-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*

Alignment specs from Hunter:
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...s.PDF


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Spock, you are worth your weight in gold. I don't know where you come up with thses things, but you provide an incredibly valuable service to all who read these boards. THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN.
PS: Where the heck is my phaeton emergency brake pedal? I've been chasing down every UPS truck I've seen and threatening the drivers with bodily harm


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

Hi spockcat -
The amount of cross caster (30') and cross camber (20') were more than I was expecting (~15' for each) from my casual reading. So this is great information!
Do you know where your truck finally ended up within the ranges?


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*

Hey Sprocky do have the spec's for the steel suspension? I'm about to get my "free" alignment at my 5K service and I'd like to compare notes.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*

Leebo:
Please keep us informed. You are showing signs of poor alignment even though your VIN is far above the covered set of vehicles. I wonder how VW came up with that cutoff.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (xplay)*

I had a talk with my service tech last week about a bunch of stuff. He whispered to me to wait until about 9000, then report a vibration so I would get new tires. I let him know that I just missed the VIN cutoff by about 800 vehicles or so. He said he would look into it.
(BTW, maybe I'm too honest, but if I don't have the slightest sign of abnormal tire wear by then - and I don't now - then I wouldn't report it. Of course if there is any sign of uneven wear, then I certainly will!)


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (xplay)*

Alignment UPDATE:
I now have a Touareg that drives true...
I really have to hand it to my Service Manager and service department (Aristocrat VW in Sanford). Their Touareg and Alignment specialists really had to work on this one, probably more than 25 man-hours into it (2.5 days of real time). They put almost 70 road miles on the truck testing on various road surfaces and pitches to get it exactly right...
Can you really ask for better service than that?
I spoke with them briefly...it apparently takes a bit more than an hour to "set-up" the vehicle on the alignment rack. The upshot was that they had to tweak the alignment within the permitted ranges several times to counter the slight steering pull to the right.
****
Funny aside...I was in my loaner (Ford Explorer) about noon today driving back home with my dog for some weekend fun. As I'm driving, I see this sweet looking black Touareg a couple blocks ahead of me on 6-lane highway. I'm thinking to myself: dammit that is one fine looking truck - I want mine back!!! So I eventually catch up and, you guessed it - it was MY truck! The Tech was testing the tracking in each of the lanes (left-most lane was left-crowned).
Another aside...there was an Audi Allroad 2.7T on the lot at the dealership. I took the opportunity to get a really close look - now that is a fine automobile! Really sharp...and I bet that thing moves. It has an adjustable suspension like the Touareg.
Last aside...while I was driving home with my dog I saw a new Dodge Magnum parked. That was another interesting looking vehicle. I didn't get a chance to get up close.


_Modified by leebo at 6:32 PM 5-28-2004_


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Alignment UPDATE:
The upshot was that they had to tweak the alignment within the permitted ranges several times to counter the slight steering pull to the right.
_Modified by leebo at 6:32 PM 5-28-2004_

You're luckier than I am. I had serious tire wear at 1500 miles and the dealer did a free alignment.
The tire wear stopped and now it pulls to the right.















Now I expect a fight to get them to do it over and cure the pull to the right because of the one free alignment TSB...


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (Bill 2158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill 2158* »_You're luckier than I am. I had serious tire wear at 1500 miles and the dealer did a free alignment.
The tire wear stopped and now it pulls to the right.















Now I expect a fight to get them to do it over and cure the pull to the right because of the one free alignment TSB...

Bummer.
I had slight feathering of the front tires at 2500 miles. I rebalanced and swapped them to the back just before I brought the car in for the alignment.
I'll be putting some miles on during the next few days and I'll pay close attention to the wear pattern on the tires.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*

I have excessive wear on the inside of my front tires. I have 25.5k on my Egg and the tires are shot. I'm still deciding on what to replace them with, and then I am going to go in for a service and alignment.
I can't help but comment that, while they certainly gave you EXCELLENT service, I cannot understand why it should take anywhere near 2.5 days to align an automobile. Is it rocket science? Whether it is a new vehicle or not, it's a friggin outrage that the factory couldn't figure out the proper specs on a truck that was in development for five damn years.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (mdjak)*

mdjak, go and have them replaced under warranty. I know from a reliable source that there's a good chance VW will cover them because the alignment issue is so widespread.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I can't help but comment that, while they certainly gave you EXCELLENT service, I cannot understand why it should take anywhere near 2.5 days to align an automobile. Is it rocket science? 

I can comment because it took them (the Porsche dealer) two times to get mine right. Its a new vehicle with specific alignment instructions. The first time, they obviously did not follow the instructions and it wasn't right. The second time they did follow the instructions and got it right. The first alignment took at least 3 hours (I watched). The second one took at least half a day because they had to figure out how to adjust the height of my suspension back to factory specs.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_...I can't help but comment that, while they certainly gave you EXCELLENT service, I cannot understand why it should take anywhere near 2.5 days to align an automobile. Is it rocket science? Whether it is a new vehicle or not, it's a friggin outrage that the factory couldn't figure out the proper specs on a truck that was in development for five damn years.
















Yah...my dealership has always done right by me. They've been awarded that VW service award 4 years running. Perhaps there is some "marketing" value in that award, but I swear the Service Department won't let me leave until I'm happy. They have a really good crew there. I know I'm lucky considering some of the things that I've read about...
It's my understanding that they got the alignment "in spec" after some assistance from the home office. I think that some dealerships probably would have stopped right there...but, there was still some steering pull to the right. So that's when the tough part started...
So now I'm going to go put a couple hundred miles on the truck, feel how it drives and see if I can spot any odd tire wear.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_The second one took at least half a day because they had to figure out how to adjust the height of my suspension back to factory specs.

Yeah, their internet was down in the morning and they weren't able to pull up my page on how to do the level adjustment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_ I swear the Service Department won't let me leave until I'm happy.

After you bought spent over $65k with them they should damn well be sure you are happy.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
After you bought spent over $65k with them they should damn well be sure you are happy.

More than that, counting the V8...


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (leebo)*

Unfortunately my new V8 has the slight right pull, which was noticeable also on several others I test drove at the dealership. We went around and around about this for several hours at the pre-delivery but they would not touch the alignment and pulled out a sheet that said that on air suspension equipped vehicles the alignment should not be redone for 1000-2000 kms. to allow the coil springs to settle. They claimed it was their roads in the area but our Tundra which we came in drove fine on those roads! I was not happy and this dealer is 220 miles from home, so going back there isn't easy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (DesertEight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesertEight* »_ pulled out a sheet that said that on air suspension equipped vehicles the alignment should not be redone for 1000-2000 kms. to allow the coil springs to settle. 

I don't believe the air suspension has coil springs. If it doesn't they are internal and you can't see them on the parts list.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (spockcat)*

I thought it was weird also, here's what they gave me, the page looks like it was printed out of a manual.
" Volkswagen 04 Touareg Air Suspension
Measurement Requirements
-Vehicle unladen
-Fuel tank must be full.
-Spare wheel and vehicle toolbox must be in vehicle and correctly stowed.
-The windscreen/headlight wash canister must be full.
-Tires must be inflated to specified pressure.
-Assemble alignment equipment in accordance with the manufactuer's instructions.
-Check suspension, steering and steering gear for excessive play or damage.
-Do not carry out wheel alignment until the vehicle has been driven 1000 to 2000 km because coil springs will not have settled until then.
-Check that the rims are not damaged at the rim lip or shoulder."
There are no visible coil springs on the air suspension, I just looked again; and the color and type face of the first line at the top of the page is different from the rest of the text so I think they we just blowing me off.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Service Circular for wheel alignment (DesertEight)*

It is true that the procedure does say that. At least that procedure is in the Bentley Manual also. I guess you will just have to wait a month or so. If the pull is only slight, it shouldn't be off too much. And when you do bring the car in, be sure to inspect the front tires for unusual wear. Many owners are getting new tires because of the bad alignment.


----------

